# Women: Do you prefer foreskin, or no foreskin?



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> Uncircumcised = more sensitive? Hmm, quite intriguing...
> 
> So does that mean possibly better, or worse?


It's a gift and a curse.. Increased sensitivity would mean enjoyable acts of sexuality would be intensified, but at the same time, so would painful experiences. For the partner, it might mean having to be more gentle at times, but it could also present the opportunity to please him in ways not possible with a cut guy. I've heard for uncut guys, first time sex can be uncomfortable, especially if she's tight. Call me strange, but I've always liked the idea of both sides experiencing some pain in the process. I see it as a form of sacrifice for love, but maybe I'm being overly idealistic with this one. *Shrugs*


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> Uncircumcised = more sensitive? Hmm, quite intriguing...
> 
> So does that mean possibly better, or worse?


I lost my hoodie at birth so I don't know for sure, but when I was younger in my early to mid-20's there were women with whom I just couldn't hold back from prematurely ejaculating. It wasn't based upon looks or wildness; it was more based upon the way our anatomy fit together and "feel". Other times it was not a problem. 

Now that I'm divorced and active again, it's not been a problem at all, which I suspect is due to age but I'm not sure.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

NekoNinja said:


> Uncircumcised = more sensitive? Hmm, quite intriguing...
> 
> So does that mean possibly better, or worse?


Better, in my opinion, but it is subjective. It depends on the kind of sex you like. Some partners will find it irritating because it requires extra careful handling. This is true with any kind of sensitivity, but it also makes everything more intense and exciting.

In my case, a more sensitive partner would be less likely to hurt me by being too forceful, unless that is what we both feel like at the time. As @WamphyriThrall said, some pain can be good if it makes sex feel more sacrificial. Most guys require a lot more stimulation than I do in order to orgasm, so having one who was my sexual equal would be ideal.


----------



## mayisay (Jun 24, 2011)

If penis odor is keeping you from having sex with uncirc'd men, you might want to try this.

PENIS ODOR -- THE VERY BEST SOLUTION

Apply vegetable oil (like Wesson oil, corn oil, or vitamin E oil) to the penis head and inner foreskin area, and massage it in thoroughly.

Let the vegetable oil stay on for 1-2 minutes and it will absorb any odor.

Then, with 2 or 3 tissues, blot off the oil and wipe the penis completely clean, and your hands clean as well. The penis will then be odor free. (Sometimes, though rarely, you made need a second application.)

This vegetable oil method is far superior to soap and water for eliminating genital odor because it cleans as well as soap, but *leaves no soap odor or taste*.

I bought a clear, see-thru soap-type pump bottle at Target store and I filled it half full of corn oil and put it in my bathroom. I pump a little on to my penis (as explained above) whenever I want to be totally clean and odor free.

WHY A PENIS (or Vagina) CAN SMELL

One of the ways your penis can smell is as a result of your body secreting odors from the foods you eat. This is just like when you can smell onion odor under your armpits the next day after you had pizza with onions the previous day. It's normal. But the method above will get rid of any odor, no matter where it comes from.

By the way, a girl's vagina can smell for the same reasons; it's normal bodily functioning. Nothing to be ashamed about.

And *this vegetable oil cleaning method works for women*, too.
.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

No preference, but I hope you don't cut off any nerve endings o_____o (I personally would hate my skin to be cut off DX)


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> Uncircumcised = more sensitive? Hmm, quite intriguing...
> 
> So does that mean possibly better, or worse?


As other have said greater pleasure but greater pain. Some women really don't seem to consider how much pain their hands can cause.



mayisay said:


> If penis odor is....
> 
> ..sales pitch..
> 
> ...works for women, too.


Is it me or does this sound like mayisay is trying to sell something?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> I lost my hoodie at birth


That's terrible. :sad:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Stephen said:


> That's terrible. :sad:


Search terms = baby hoodie?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's a gift and a curse.. Increased sensitivity would mean enjoyable acts of sexuality would be intensified, but at the same time, so would painful experiences. For the partner, it might mean having to be more gentle at times, but it could also present the opportunity to please him in ways not possible with a cut guy. I've heard for uncut guys, first time sex can be uncomfortable, especially if she's tight. Call me strange, but I've always liked the idea of both sides experiencing some pain in the process. I see it as a form of sacrifice for love, but maybe I'm being overly idealistic with this one. *Shrugs*


It's been slightly painful for me on more than one occasion, and not only the first few times. With a foreskin, I have the option of holding holding it back. That feels more intense for a few seconds, then winds up being less intense. I think it's due to the refractory period for each nerves (they can only fire so fast). As far as I'm concerned, the more sensitive, the better.



ficsci said:


> No preference, but I hope you don't cut off any nerve endings o_____o (I personally would hate my skin to be cut off DX)


There are lots of nerve endings involved.



Hermes said:


> As other have said greater pleasure but greater pain. Some women really don't seem to consider how much pain their hands can cause.


This is frustratingly true. Also with their teeth. It can also get wild as in sensory overload with an enthusiastic partner and gobs of lube... lol. Tmi? Quite possibly.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Stephen said:


> A high school friend told me he was uncircumcised, and that he was far more sensitive as a result. In retrospect, I'm not quite sure how he was able to make such a statement, with his never having experienced things another way.


The worst is when you get an erection randomly walking along.

And then your foreskin goes back and it's _very_ sensitive and _very chafing_.

_Pain_....
_*Such pain....*_



Oleas said:


> I don't care when it comes down to it, really, but I guess I find circumcised penises more esthetically pleasing.


aesthetically*

I skim read, so if people make typos sometimes I misread them entirely.

And let me tell you, I was _confused as hell_ how 'circumcised penises are more _ethnically pleasing_'.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hermes said:


> Is it me or does this sound like mayisay is trying to sell something?


I bet @mayisay works for a vegetable oil company.


----------



## jazhandz (Jun 24, 2011)

I like dick in general,but I just slightly prefer uncut.I just like being able to play with the foreskin!So many options...

Edit:It did take me awhile to get used to the appearance but the added sensitivity bonus helped.


----------



## MooOfTheCow (Aug 14, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> I've never seen an uncircumcised penis in real life, but I just found this link, Circumcision - Sex Effects of Male Circumcision, and now I am very curious.


More people need to read this. Must be a lot of Americans on this forum, because around 80% of the world's males are not circumcised, so this wouldn't even be a question except for America, and Jewish/Muslim communities.

Can you imagine if there were a topic, "Men: Do you prefer your woman's genitals surgically altered or not?" Or, "Men: Breast implants or no?" People would be offended. The foreskin is a natural part of the body that all men are born with. It's strange to think that plastic surgery should ever come to be preferred and "normal".


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a woman, but I'll answer.

Ethics aside, I find circumcised penis to be more appealing aesthetically. I find uncircumcised penises to be slightly strange looking, but it is ultimately not a factor when deciding if I want to be in a relationship with someone.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor American penises with their poor chopped off foreskins.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

I prefer uncircumcised, the way nature made them.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

No preference. I've had both and they were both pleasurable for me and my men.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a hard time getting over the stupidity of circumcision. If you even tried to bring up the idea to the equivalent to little girls there would be an outrage(as there should), but with boys it's all good. Thankfully the practise is quite contained.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

yes i am an american girl and honestly i grew up hearing that guys that haven't been circumsized were "weird" or prone to infections.. well little did i know it's actually unpracticed in most of the world. and when i met my european boy i saw on for the first time and i just was like OMG. what is that. but then i fell in love with it soon after. girls who think it's gross probably never seen one. uncut all the way! wooooo!


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

jessaywhat said:


> yes i am an american girl and honestly i grew up hearing that guys that haven't been circumsized were "weird" or prone to infections..


I've known women who've thought this, and I've always thought it strange, seeing how with simple daily hygiene (which is necessary whether circumcised or not) it wouldn't be an issue.


----------

